# PrimeTime Bottom Bumping Report



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Headed out around 6:15 am friday with amberjacks and grouper on the brain. Was greeted with solid 4'-6' seas but the big convertible made short work of them. Ran down to the SW and immediately started bringing up white snapper and some solid red snapper. Good fish, but not what we were looking for. Realizedwe had left the 50 wides at the dock so no wahoo for us today. :banghead Got to our first AJ hole and caught a limit of 8 AJ's in about an hour. None too big...all between 30 and 40 pounds, but enough to wear out our sleepy anglers. Even ol Woody got to make short work of a fish...finally. Bait was all over that spot...hardtails, rainbow runners, and even saw a cobe, but didn't bother casting to him as he wasn't maybe 30 pounds. Went to our next spot and dropped some more live baits and made short work of 5 scamps. Caught several more small AJ (legal, but small. around 30 pounds) that got to swim another day. Took it to the barn after that one; seas had layed down quite a bit and we made about 27 knots on the way in. Water was blue green, temp was around 67-68 degrees, lots of scattered grass, no flying fish. No pictures....just a standard bottom day. Nice to be back out on the water though.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet sounds like a solid day of fishing. The 50's could have made your day a little better though. Get them next time. Great report. Where are you running out of?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Your out of your f'ing mind not ctaching that cobe


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (3/23/2008)*saw a cobe, but didn't bother casting to him as he wasn't maybe 30 pounds


are you serious?! why would you "not bother" to throw at him? whats the purpose of a bottom bumping trip? to load the freezer right... well at 30 lbs, i would be MORE than glad to add a ling to a bag of freezer filling fish. but if your reasoning was that you were strictly bottom fishing, why were you upset for forgetting the wahoo gear?

are you sure you didnt just see a big remora? or did you throw at it, but didnt want to post that you coudnt get the fish to eat? i mean really... im completely dumbfounded that you "wouldnt bother" with a cobia. and laughing at its size being 30 lbs (which your estimation could have easily been off so that fish couldve been an easy 40 lbs) this is all justa few days after you were talking about how small cobia win tourneys all the time. 

maybe im just in a bad mood and too tired to be polite, but come on. dont think you sound rough and tough because you didnt bother with a ling.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/23/2008)*Your out of your f'ing mind not ctaching that cobe


my thoughts EXACTLY


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/23/2008)*Your out of your f'ing mind not ctaching that cobe




you dont understand. this cobe was a baby. 30 pounds was probably a little on the optimistic side. besides, i didnt have a rod ready (granted, i could have rigged one up in about 30 seconds). he wasn't on top for long. all the live baits we had (hardtails and pins) were on a mission to die via an AJ or grouper. we werent messin with cobes that day. also, the anglers never even saw him; as we were on double or triple headers of AJ at that particular spot. if the guy writing my paycheck doesnt want to fool with a cobe, then he gets what he wants. more for yall to catch


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (3/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (3/23/2008)*saw a cobe, but didn't bother casting to him as he wasn't maybe 30 pounds
> ...






i've caught plenty of cobes, believe me, he was NOTHING close to 40 pounds. once again, the spinning rods (up in the tower, not intending on using them) were not rigged up, as we had not planned on using them. as for wahoo fishing, we always set out lines while bottom fishing (running from one spot to another) and thus were kickin ourselves in the butts for leaving them at the dock.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/23/2008)*yea yea yea. I still see no reason not to catch that fish, 30lbs isn't a baby. Thats like going Marlin fishing and saying "oh look a sailfish in the spread, lets not catch him cause we're Marlin fihsing"




tell you what travis-we fish every weekend (i work several boats), but that particular one is the only boat that lets me bring buddies to fish with. give me a PM and you can come and throw on any cobe you see. or any other fish that i dont immediately jump on.



same reason we pull up to a weedline and see a bunch of chickens, we either leave our marlin lures out and release any chickens that bite; or we move. were not looking to kill a whole mess of smaller mahis. would rather wait and find a few gaffers (25# plus fish)



also, when we pull up to a rig with yellowfin on the brain and all we're marking and catching is blackfin, we move. we dont want to mess around with babies all day long.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm just bustin your balls Woody. I personally would have greased him, and did grease a 30lber on the pier Friday. I too fish every weekend (and weekday for that matter) I'm sure I'll see you around If you fish the cobia tournaments this year:letsdrink


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/23/2008)*I'm just bustin your balls Woody. I personally would have greased him, and did grease a 30lber on the pier Friday. I too fish every weekend (and weekday for that matter) I'm sure I'll see you around If you fish the cobia tournaments this year:letsdrink




like i said, come with us next time and you can throw on whatever you want. i'm very limited to what i can and cant do on the boat when someone else is writing my paychecks. i have literally had a boss tell me once to cut the line when he saw a yellowfin pounce on a lure when he wanted nothing but billfish. you'll see me at crab cruncher and outcast tournament. if not, i can be found at orange beach marina every day.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (3/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > i've caught plenty of cobes, believe me, he was NOTHING close to 40 pounds. once again, the spinning rods (up in the tower, not intending on using them) were not rigged up, as we had not planned on using them. as for wahoo fishing, we always set out lines while bottom fishing (running from one spot to another) and thus were kickin ourselves in the butts for leaving them at the dock.
> ...


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (3/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (3/23/2008)*
> ...


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

> *RUSTY (3/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *nb&twil (3/23/2008)*
> ...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't understand why y'all are giving him hell for not throwing on a cobia when he was decking. It isn't like he was on the pier cobia fishing, they were bottom fishing and saw a cobia and didn't have a baited spinning rodin hand when it surfaced.Big deal that happens all of the time.


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

Great report


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *nb&twil (3/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (3/23/2008)*
> ...


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm jealous, I wished I was there. Calls you make while fishing are based on doing what you think is right or best. Not throwing on a small cobe - great call. Tight lines and keep it fun!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a nice trip Woody :letsdrink

I dont blame you , if i am fighting a reef donkey I dont want to mess with a small one either. As long as your crew were happy thats all that matters.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (3/24/2008)*opcorn


Yep. Just sit back and enjoy!


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

I understand not throwing to him. I think everybody is just jonesing for the cobe bite to turn on and really wants to catch one.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Woody ,since hes not jumping at the chance to go with you, I WILL !!!!!!!!!!! Just say when and were and ill be there. You can even call me Freespool and ill answer you !!!!!!!! :grouphug

:letsdrink:letsdrink

Scott


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good report Woody! As they say, thats why they make chocolate and vanilla. Keep em coming all summer! You can bet your a*& I'll call you when I'm coming down and bum a ride if you've got room. We need a few pics though.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *parrothead (3/25/2008)*Woody ,since hes not jumping at the chance to go with you, I WILL !!!!!!!!!!! Just say when and were and ill be there. You can even call me Freespool and ill answer you !!!!!!!! :grouphug
> 
> :letsdrink:letsdrink
> 
> Scott


haha good deal scott, i'll keep you in mind. watch the "need a crew, need a ride section" closer to the end of the month. we're havin a bit of work done on the boat between now and then. david, i dont have a digital camera! as soon as the dollars start coming in (i have a few more weeks of classes), i'll make sure to get one so i can post some pictures. nothing really worth taking pictures of on this trip though...i generally wont take pictures of amberjacks unless they're over 50 pounds. most everyone knows what a 30 pound AJ looks like. groupers were nothing special but they always eat good.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *nb&twil (3/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (3/23/2008)*
> ...


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Woody, count me in for a trip brother!! Give me a shout any time!But I gotta say, I would have had to at least try to rig something up and at least give an effort. Even if I was going to release it, it's still fun sometimes to just see if you can be fast on your feet and get it rigged, baited, cast, hooked and released on a moments notice. I like to call it "McGuiver Fishing". Kind of like if you and your buddies are just cruising along on your jet skis and come across a 600lb blue marlin. "Oh my God! I need a tube of toothpaste, an avacado, 2 midgets (one of them has to have a lisp), a balloon, and a pair of hockey tickets!! Hurry, I'm not going to lose this one!! FISH ON!!!" It's difficult to explain the whole set up, but I've already got it all worked out in my mind!!

Bob


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for the report and sorry about the ridicule from others heck I've stopped and just played with skippys and other bait fish and forgot the "meat" fish its all about what "you" want,or esspecially what your paid to do,heck no one in a boat is starving if you can feed the engines then you can definatly feed yourself! thanks again!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Report Woody, 

Some need to remind that HE is a rec. fisherman and not a commercial fisherman. A 15lb Cobia doesn't mean money to him. 

You can argue the point about hooking the PAYING folks up but like he said, THEY MOST LIKELY DIDN'T SEE IT.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/23/2008)* I too fish every weekend (and weekday for that matter)


freespool-do you work on a charter boat? one would assume that, if you truly fished as often as you claim to, you would certainly post some fairly productive reports from time to time. i don't see any. and by fish, do you mean offshore? you are lucky enough to go offshore and either bottom fish every day or troll for marlin and tuna? you claim to know a whole hell of a lot about bluewater fishing, from "experience." if you "fish" every day, and that is usually limited to inshore or pier fishing (anyone can afford that) then that's awesome. but to say you fish every day, in my opinion, is crap. do you not work or go to school? you're 16...do you contribute to society in any way?


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

Since when did you have to have a 50 wide to catch a wahoo?


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report!!!! Keep em coming!!!

George


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hoo, I decked for 13 years, and I too have let fish "GO". Alot of times not by choioce but if the clients, the owner or the Capt. says NO. Typically that's what it means.

There are ALOT of good anglers on the Gulf Coast and not near as many boats looking to hire one of those good anglers, so if you have a good set up with a good Capt. I would let a 115 lb. Cobia swim to make sure I had a job the following season.

Great report and we'll see you out there this summer......The 32'er is on the way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *HaterAide (3/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (3/23/2008)* I too fish every weekend (and weekday for that matter)
> ...


Travis has a lot of experience both inshore and offshore. At his young age he is much better on the water than most. Just because he doesn't run his mouth on here about all he's see and done, that means he's talking out his ass? Whatever. He does work on a charter boat but that doesn't even matter, I have made a livingin the fishing business since my first job and have known guys who commercial fish, charter fish, run/deckprivate boats ect... and some them actually knew what they were doing and a bunch of them were a damn joke. They parade around the docks wearing Guy Harvey shirts and aftco shortsand don't have a damn clue which wayis south. Travis has fished tournaments with me before and is planning on it again this year as far as I know. Oh Yeah, and what the hell had you contibuted to society at 16 years old? And would someone please tell me why the hell you would get in trouble for catching a fish on a fishing trip. But I guess that sounds really impressive that you catch so many fish that a ling is looked down on.And that when your billfishing you don't stop to catch dolphin fish, or whatever that bunch of crap was.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (4/2/2008)*I would let a 115 lb. Cobia swim to make sure I had a job the following season.




You sure about that? :hoppingmad


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I was just messin with Woody and he knows that! Why's everyone gotta jump on my ass? I do fish everyday, not its not offshore all year round, but in the summer I am offshore evry fishable day. I am sorry If you think I came off as being better than anyone elsecause the people who know me know that is completely opposite of who I am. Thanks Matt and you bet I am fishing with yall again this year!


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Freespool (4/2/2008)* but in the summer I am offshore evry fishable day.






Unless you deck on a commercial charter boat, I just find that hard to believe, that's all. Noone on this website, even the guys that own big sportfishers, fish "every fishable day." Every weekend? Quite possibly. And by offshore, do you mean bottom bumping around the edge? Or way down to the east for marlin or possibly way down to the west for tuna? There's not many people on this website that pull baits for big game even every weekend....fuel isn't exactly $.10 a gallon like it is down in parts of South America. As for any boat I happen to be captain on, I sure as hell am not gonna trust my cockpit to a sixteen year old who MIGHT have worked a couple summers as a snapper boat deckie.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

maybe he isnt fishing with the same person every time. i fishin nearly every weekend.. i work on a sportfishin boat and when we arent fun fishing or tournament then im fishing with a buddy ...and i know travis fishes just as much ...and like matt said .for his age . he knows just as much if not more then most of the people around..


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

You sure about that? :hoppingmad[/quote]

Maybe I stretched it a little to make a point...LOL :doh

:letsdrink :letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *HaterAide (4/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (4/2/2008)* but in the summer I am offshore evry fishable day.
> ...


does it help that he was IGFA junior billfish angler of the year a few years back?

what was it travis, 86 sailfish in 3 days?


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I cant believe that a simple fishing report turned into a 2 page bickering post that was posted over a week ago.. a guy posts a fishing report and this is what it turns into? Apparently to post a report or to reply to one you should post your fishing resume to include size boat and how often you go fishing. Lighten up and read the reports.. Jesus.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, sorry about the derailment Woody.... GOOD REPORT!... i'll go catch the illusive red snapper with you any day...


----------



## Serendib (Oct 15, 2007)

Wasn't the last report that got derailled something to do with Tuna at the rigs?? Woody must've pretty thick skin since he does a great job keeping his cool under attack...

Good report!


----------

